# Parts for Craftsman 12" Band Saw



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

I just bought a Craftsman 12" Band Saw with model #113.248320 for $100 with an old miter gauge and 2 blades. Pretty Nice

Once I got home I noticed that the handle to adjust the blade angle was broken and a corner bumper was missing. Found and bought both on ebay for $30. I would also like to do some re-sawing but I need a fence. Are there any good fences that will fit on this saw? Also could someone recommend me a good miter gauge that would work both for this band saw and a table saw? One last thing...are there any upgrades I could do to this saw to make it any better? Thanks!


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't know about a commercial fence for this saw. In light of the need to be able to set the resaw fence to allow for blade drift when resawing, I made my own fence for my band saw. I used 3/4" plywood for stability and strength. I made the clamps from plywood, 1/4x20 machine screws, and threaded inserts. The fence is longer than the saw table so the clamps fit around it. The clamps are keyed into the base of the fence with a couple of #20 biscuits. The fence is just slightly lower than the resaw capacity of my band saw. It has worked well for many years and it cost almost nothing to make. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...-tools/42977-shop-built-band-saw-resaw-fence/


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

Yeah, I was thinking about building a fence, but would really rather buy a fence if I can find one that will fit and is realitivley inexpensive. 

While we are on the band saw topic, any good band saw blades for a 12" band saw that really rise up above the rest?


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

For resawing, use the widest blade your saw will support. Three teeth per inch or a skip tooth blade is preferable. I use a 3/4" wide, 3 tooth per inch blade on my saw for resawing. The carbide tooth blades are the best for resawing and last a long time also. I buy my bandsaw blades from a local saw sharpening shop. They seem to cut better than ones off of the rack, plus they are made to length and I can get blade widths and tooth counts that are not normally found in stores. I'm old school and don't catalog shop much.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Not to be the Rainman, but...don't spend any money on that saw. Imho, it's the worst 2 wheel band saw Sears sold. Tilt head? Strike one. Ribbed aluminum table? Strike two. You can tell us what strike three is when you find it.

Seriously, I have used that saw as well as others. It is what it is. A fence would be worth more than the saw, and not make it cut any better.

Just clamp a wood resaw fence on and try it for a while. 
Use it for what it is. But don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Good luck on finding parts.


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

Yeah, It's really not the best saw. I'm only gonna buy new tires and a Power Twist Link V-Belt. I don't really plan on resawing much...If any thing just some dried cedar, fir and maybe small cherry logs. I really only need the band saw for cutting down some skateboard decks made of basically plywood, walnut, or maple for a little skate company I plan on starting in the near future. 

Though...I do think I need some new/upgraded guide blocks or a cheap bearing guide for it. It would be great if someone could post a link.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

How bad are the tires? I bought my old Delta 14" bs, and the tires had a lot of cracks. I used it that way, and it resawed nice. I replaced the tires and it cut the same.
I've even heard of someone wrapping masking tape around the wheels, and used it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If I were you with that saw and wanted to use it.
1. If the v belt and pulleys looked ok, I would leave them alone for now.
2. Buy a new resaw blade 
3. Clean up the guide surfaces, or make new guides.
4. Tune up the saw, per online videos.
5. Make a simple wood fence to clamp on.
6. Start cutting wood, and see how it cuts.

Doing the above you won't be spending more than a blade ($15 - $30) to see how it works.
Stock guides work fine on most saws. 

Good luck with it.
Beware, a band saw can bite. Butchers cut bone with them!


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

Pirate said:


> If I were you with that saw and wanted to use it.
> 1. If the v belt and pulleys looked ok, I would leave them alone for now.
> 2. Buy a new resaw blade
> 3. Clean up the guide surfaces, or make new guides.
> ...


I looked at the V-belt earlier and saw that it definately needs replacing, the edges are fraying and crusty. I saw the Power Twist Plus Link V-Belt on Rocklers site...that should work, right? I think I'm going to leave the tires and make a wheel brush. I already made one but need to figure out how to add another to the bottom tire. 

Could someone post a link for a good quality resawing blade that would fit? And all a thin cutting blade for small radius cuts. 

If I used some of those low-friction plastic rods, (that I've seen many use for jigs on table/band saws) would those make a good guide if I cut them to shape?

I'm buying a Hitachi Table Saw #clofl, for $230 with a fence, miter gauge and casters tomorrow. I'll make some measurements and try out a DIY fence.

I tuned up the saw the other day, works a lot better. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Plastic guides will melt. If that saw has round guides, take them out and face off each end. Good as new. Hardwood dowels also work.

I understand the desire to buy new stuff for the saw. But I strongly recommend, to use it as is (after facing off the guides) and see what it does.

I just hate to waste money on an inferior saw. The saw isn't going to cut better, with a tire brush, link belt, or new tires (assuming the old tires keep the blade on) Link belt may make it smoother.

Enough said. Waiting to see your sawing results when done tricking out the saw.

Any band saw that keeps the blade on is usable. Maybe not as accurite, but usable for rough cuts. I think the test is, how it resaws.

Again, Good Luck


----------



## JCVTrigger (Dec 4, 2013)

I bought one of these years ago. It sat for several years and I recently decided to rehab it and see if I could sell it for a reasonable price and move up to a 14 or 17" saw. I spent several hours cleaning it up and installed new tires and belt. While installing the belt and tightening the wing nut to tension the belt the part of the cheap cast motor mount that the tensioner bolt goes through snapped off. I did find the part on eBay so I'll be doing some more surgery soon. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

